# shall i start then (the April thread)



## e19896 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 3, 2008)

particularly like the last of those. 

Here's one from Cornwall where I have just got back from, got loads to process at somepoint;


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2008)

Are picture taken in March but photoshopped in April allowed?


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Are picture taken in March but photoshopped in April allowed?



Yeah, I reckon so.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 5, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> particularly like the last of those.
> 
> Here's one from Cornwall where I have just got back from, got loads to process at somepoint;


I like that one Tom.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2008)

White Caterthun Hillfort near Brechin in Angus, Scotland




























http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/bridgend/caterthuns/index.html


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2008)

pogofish said:


> White Caterthun Hillfort near Brechin in Angus, Scotland[/url]



Like the last 3 


Edlingham Castle in Northumberland


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks.  

Where is Erdlingham?  I've visited a lot of Northumbrian castles over the years but missed that one completely.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2008)

It's just off the road from Alnwick to Rothbury. 

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/nav.00100100101300500400g


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2008)

Found it - Thanks.  

I'll remember when I'm next in the area.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## johey24 (Apr 6, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



Now that is good .... fun, real and a great entry for the April "Strangers" competition.


----------



## janeb (Apr 6, 2008)

Baltic, Gateshead - ground floor looking up the stairwell to the top floor






and the weather conditions outside at the time


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2008)

Another of St. Michaels Mount


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 6, 2008)

Posted this in the comp, thought I'd share it here as well (because of April snow showers):






Notice the _hard Geordie lad_ wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 6, 2008)

johey24 said:


> Now that is good .... fun, real and a great entry for the April "Strangers" competition.



Thanks Johey


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Apr 7, 2008)

Think there is a bit of a snow theme here today!


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 7, 2008)

*spitalfields church*


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 7, 2008)

Some Olympics shots (not properly processed yet...)


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 7, 2008)

Part deux


----------



## e19896 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## harlow (Apr 7, 2008)

Back on the U.S. East Coast now. Last warm photo until it warms up over here.


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 7, 2008)

one I missed earlier (and probably one of the few clear shots of the flame handover that day!)


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 7, 2008)

and another one I missed


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 7, 2008)

and obligatory scuffle shot...


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2008)

Mevagissey


----------



## e19896 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Apr 10, 2008)

Lochnagar.


----------



## Nina (Apr 10, 2008)

Minack Theatre, Cornwall


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2008)

I was out playing with Volkswagens in Guildford last night











(it's the bonnet of a Polo, in case you're wondering)


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## chooch (Apr 10, 2008)

Some cartoon Andalusia at Feria:


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## kage (Apr 11, 2008)

Montreal


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 12, 2008)

janeb said:


>



Have you tried on a full resolution copy, equalization or bending the curves to change the contrast? I had a go and it looked as if it had real potential to be a stunning image.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Mevagissey



Brilliant as usual, tom craggs.






Best viewed large!


----------



## janeb (Apr 12, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Have you tried on a full resolution copy, equalization or bending the curves to change the contrast? I had a go and it looked as if it had real potential to be a stunning image.



No, I don't know how to!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2008)

One from Long Meg in Cumbria last night




A few from the Newcastle photo meet today (more here)


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Refused! I'm slowly working through my photos from Cornwall, here's another.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen it on flickr and faved it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Thanks Refused! I'm slowly working through my photos from Cornwall, here's another.


that's absolutely beautiful and makes me feel so homesick.

this is my girl down a tube....


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks! That's nice Paul, the tube has a slight spiral in it - looks wicked. 

I love the South West Coast, walked all the way around when I was a kid and would love to again sometime. I took loads of photos when I was down, my favorite are some shots of Levant and Botallack mines but I haven't downloaded these off the card yet. Next time I'll go back with film I think.


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Some early shots from a project..


----------



## mort (Apr 13, 2008)

Playing with my new lens - nikon 50mm f1.8 - lovely image quality
















the last is edited with a plug in for p-shop to covert to b&w


----------



## janeb (Apr 13, 2008)

Went up to Lindisfarne today to make the most of the lovely weather,


----------



## dada (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 13, 2008)

London, yeseterday:


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2008)

Southampton, yesterday


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> London, yeseterday:



Paul I love this, you are so good a capturing these 'abstracts' of a scene (no idea of there is a technical term for it), taking mainly landscapes I am so used to trying to take photographs to lead the eye into a scene/frame, I love the way your shots often so cleverly do tthe opposite!


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Southampton, yesterday



That's a bit different to the usual rainbow picture. Nice.

Edit: thanks Tom!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 15, 2008)

One from Botallack, I took a few here but it was such a flat day, I'll get the chance to go back soon hopefully.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2008)

I got very muddy indeed taking these two:


----------



## e19896 (Apr 15, 2008)

I got muddy taking this lot likewise 
Houndkirk Moor to Ringinglow then down porter brook.. Sheffield:


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 15, 2008)

I very much like those enumbers..


----------



## e19896 (Apr 15, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I very much like those enumbers..








i got fed up of the peeks, 10 mins from my front door and always full of people then http://stevewithington.co.uk/ took me out showed me new paths and places and the addiction has kicked in again, pissing down for a good hour, overcast then get back into sheffield sunshine, my feelings are that some of the peeks is overdone, here the path is fucked due to mountain bikes, motter bikes it is ripped up to fuck and this i guess stops the masses walking it it any more, me gizmo (the hound) love it despite the mountain bikes, motter bikes and joggers who i dislike these people, rant over and thanks..


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 15, 2008)

Few shots from a job last week;


----------



## mitochondria (Apr 15, 2008)

tramway in glasgow is such an awesome space


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 16, 2008)

*lol*

*a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution*


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 16, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution*


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 16, 2008)

Addenbrookes Hospital taken with slow shutter speed wide open.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## soulfluxzero (Apr 17, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> London, yeseterday:



love this paul, so well captured!


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2008)

*Self portait with sunset*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2008)

That's really nice ohmyliver, sort of crisp and hazy at the same time


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2008)

a calm afternoon


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 17, 2008)

Window view:


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Soulfluxzero. Another shot from last Saturday in yer actual London:


----------



## cybertect (Apr 19, 2008)

A few from SE1


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Thanks Soulfluxzero. Another shot from last Saturday in yer actual London:


I *heart* your photos mostly


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2008)

*drowning*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 20, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Saw this on Flickr earlier.  Is there much to see at the show?  I might have a wander up there tomorrow.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2008)

Not that much to see - there's a few fun things for kids. I did buy some delicious home-made fudge. And picked up a thousand free pens.


----------



## janeb (Apr 20, 2008)

From this weekend (in Blackpool)


----------



## Largo (Apr 21, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> particularly like the last of those.
> 
> Here's one from Cornwall where I have just got back from, got loads to process at somepoint;



That looks like the one i took in Toronto, but yours is better.


----------



## Largo (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 22, 2008)

Levant Mine, Cornwall


----------



## pogofish (Apr 22, 2008)

Public sculpture in Eindhoven


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice work refused, love the shoe shot!

More Cornwall...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 23, 2008)

Those two work well together, I used to have a job surveying footpaths, mainly trudging through ploughed fields following pylons.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 23, 2008)

Regents Canal from some work I did with a Theatre Company...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 23, 2008)

More from Sunday:


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 23, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Those two work well together, I used to have a job surveying footpaths, mainly trudging through ploughed fields following pylons.



Thanks.  It was a complete coincidence that they were taken in sequence though 



tom_craggs said:


> Regents Canal from some work I did with a Theatre Company...


Great shot, faved on flickr.


Here's another from tonight:


----------



## isitme (Apr 24, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> More from Sunday:



fucking excellent. Gold star and some cake!


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 24, 2008)

Another one from London this month:


----------



## e19896 (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Another one from London this month:





What lens is that?


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 24, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> What lens is that?



The 18 to 55 kit lens that comes with the Pentax K10D -- costs £40. Why?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> ...Why?



Honest answer: Because it doesn't look to be any good  Like a cheapo placcy compact zoom


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Another one from London this month:



As I've said before I love the surreal, artists impression, qaulity of this.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 24, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Honest answer: Because it doesn't look to be any good  Like a cheapo placcy compact zoom



Like a £40 kit lens you mean?

Nah, the lens is all right.

The pic is a bit soft, but that is possibly because the shutter was slightly slow or more likely cos I didn't bother to bung any USM on it. Straight out of the camera...

PS. Technocrat.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> ...
> 
> PS. Technocrat.



Guilty, when it comes to lenses and architecture. Wish I could ignore it, but I can't 

Suppose it's not bad for £40. Barrel distortion all over the place to my over critical eyes. How close to the 18mm limit was it?


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 24, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Suppose it's not bad for £40. Barrel distortion all over the place to my over critical eyes. How close to the 18mm limit was it?



Barrel distortion? Those lines are all actually curved in real life! Have you ever been inside the British Museum? That's what it looks like.

How close to the 18 mm limit of the 18-55 mm lens was it. [checks camera] - 50 mm!

Anyway, enough of your technocratic nonsense... Why don't you take it over to a dpreview equipment wank fest. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Barrel distortion? Those lines are all actually curved in real life! ...




Rubbish. I've spent many hours in the British Museum. Many of those hours were  spent under the influence, but the columns never bent like that. It's wobbling all over the place. Crap for a DSLR. I'd insist on a refund.

No need to take it so personally. I'm just being over critical of a shit lens


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 24, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No need to take it so personally. I'm just being over critical of a shit lens



Hey, I'm not taking it personally. Technocrat drivel is nothing to get worked up about!



Edit: end of correspondence.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 25, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Barrel distortion all over the place to my over critical eyes.



Barrel Distortion? Stanley, you need some new spectacles. If anything, it's pincushion distortion, not barrel. 

[checks DPReview lens-wank review and indeed it is pincushioning at -0.86% at 55mm ]


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 25, 2008)

cybertect said:


> [checks DPReview lens-wank review and indeed it is pincushioning at -0.86% at 55mm ]



What's the figure at 50 mm though? Quick. I need to know! 

I think Stanley is probably confused by the fact that the columns are way off vertical due to me looking down on them, rather than being not straight.

Either way, I blame shoddy workmanship of ye olde cowboy builders.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> ...
> I think Stanley is probably confused by the fact that the columns are way off vertical due to me looking down on them, rather than being not straight.
> ...




No. It's distortion. The lines are all fucking wobbly. I'm not just talking about the columns.

Last time I trust a dpReview


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 25, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No. It's distortion. The lines are all fucking wobbly. I'm not just talking about the columns.
> 
> Last time I trust a dpReview



I might have guessed that dpreview got it wrong.

Sorry about the wobbly lines. Maybe you're astigmatic or have some sort of visual defect like lots of other important artists (like that dude with one ear). It's a career plus in terms of painting!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> I might have guessed that dpreview got it wrong.
> 
> Sorry about the wobbly lines. Maybe you're astigmatic or have some sort of visual defect like lots of other important artists (like that dude with one ear). It's a career plus in terms of painting!




WTF got your goat?

Anything that performs less than a very affordable Carl Zeiss 50mm F1.7 is a waste of money to my mind (and eyes).

I really hate my lens snobbery, but the wobbliness in your pic is very, very apparent. Dpreview may have a different agenda, but an average of '7' is a 'read between the lines' crap


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

here's me feeling dead wobbly...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> here's me feeling dead wobbly...




That's just a crap pic of some good art done by someone else


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> That's just a crap pic of some good art done by someone else


why do you feel the need to try and have a poke, with every comment you make? are you afraid that taking pictures is just for fun or something?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2008)

Wobbly as fuck!


Your 'important artist' comment really got to me. Thanks 

As it happens, I treat everyone as my equal. From the guy in the gutter to uber class you - I'm no more important than anyone else. Neither are you! Just another man doing ordinary stuff.

I don't like your photography for the reasons I've stated here many times. It's piss-taking out of people you think you are better than. You always put a snobbish slant on things. That's not to say your photography isn't good. It may well be, but that Pentax lens is utter crap.



*Awaits barrage of abuse from people who haven't actually read what I've said*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> That's just a crap pic of some good art done by someone else




No. And, no.

It's all fun.

It's a nice piece of art you photographed.



e2a; wrong quote, but....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No. And, no.
> 
> It's all fun.
> 
> ...


wtf?  harmonys in your head. i stuck a picture up, so what? more than you're prepared to do. what with your superior status as a 'important artist'.....fucking wow man....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wtf?  harmonys in your head. i stuck a picture up, so what? more than you're prepared to do. what with your superior status as a 'important artist'.....fucking wow man....



Wobbly comment by an insecure fuckwit 

I'm not an important artist. I'm just another person. However, I do know my stuff.

Don't invite it if you can't take it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Wobbly as fuck!



[does his own Photoshop experiment]

Straight *perspective* correction only in Photoshop - no rotation or other distortion adjustements.

Grid then overlaid






Hmm. Allowing for the fact that all we have to work with is a 700 pixel image, I have to say that doesn't look as 'wobbly as fuck' once you've taken care of the perspective [hint: a Pentax K10D is not a view camera].

It's true there's a clear hint at pincushioning in the bottom right hand corner, which actually works out at -0.9% - very close to the DP Review test figure of 0.86%.

For comparison with the competition, from photozone.de

Canon's EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS kit zoom records 0.232% pincushion distortion at 55mm, but barrel distorts by 3.17% at 18mm.

Nikon's Nikkor AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED DX barrel distorts all the way through the zoom range

0.0965% at 55mm
2.72% at 18mm

Sony's 18-70 kit lens is similar to the Canon in distortion performance.

Meanwhile, the Pentax 18-55 garners

0.521% pincushion at 55mm
2.54% barrel at 18mm

which. while higher, only warrants a description of 'slight' pincushioning by the reviewers at photozone.

To put the performance of these zooms into, er, perspective, here are the figures for some mid-range (£200-£250) 50mm primes.

Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.4 D: 0.487%
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM: -0.438%
Sony 50mm f/1.4: -0.628%

and Canon's TS-E 24mm f/3.5L still gets only 0.603%, despite being a tilt-shift lens designed for architectural work.

Which makes then Pentax seem quite good to me, given its price tag.

Actually, both Canon and Nikon's 'cheap and cheerful' (sub-£80) f/1.8 50mm lenses score lower distortion than any of the more expensive primes, with -0.356% and -0.256% respectively. Which demonstrates only that low distortion is not the only feature of a good lens.

Anyhow, any of these are easily correctible in software if it's necessary. Such is the joy of digital imaging  






For most people, most of the time it will be barely, if at all visible.

Paul, if you want me to remove my abused versions of your image, I'll do it instantly.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I don't like your photography for the reasons I've stated here many times. It's piss-taking out of people you think you are better than. You always put a snobbish slant on things. That's not to say your photography isn't good. It may well be, but that Pentax lens is utter crap.



Stanley, I should have used a lot more smileys : because you really haven't got my goat. I was just having a little dig as you are not exactly polite to a lot of people. Also you seem to have a very tenuous grasp of reality. Even when presented with facts you persist in your own little world view. I'm not talking about my stupid picture here, I mean generally.

As for stating that you have said many times in the past that you don't like my photography -- I don't remember you ever stating that it was because they were "piss-taking out of people you think you are better than".

What I do remember is that I used to post up my monthly pictures here, and you often said how much you liked them.

Then we had a "lively discussion" about Cartier-Bresson, where again you made up some "facts" about how a lot of his photos were staged (complete and utter rubbish of course, but it suited your argument). What was that about? Erm, one week you said you hated candid photography, and if you caught any fucker taking your picture you would resort to physical violence. 

Then a couple of weeks later you were getting all teary cos Cartier-Bresson had just died. When I pointed out the slight contradiction there, you just made up a load of "facts" to support your bonkers new opinion that a lot of his pictures were staged or taken with the knowledge of the subjects. Something causes you trouble? Just make up some facts and believe them. Simple!

Magically, the next time I posted up my monthly pictures after our "lively discussion" they were suddenly "rubbish". What a coincidence.

You are a 1000% flake!



Edit: oh and apologies to the two blokes in that picture for "piss-taking out of people you think you are better than".


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> ...



Now that that's sorted can we get back to posting photos?


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Now that that's sorted can we get back to posting photos?



Yeah, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2008)

Certainly, here's a few


----------



## johey24 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Guanxi Province*

Just returned from a trip down south to Guanxi Province on the border with Vietnam. A beautiful area if ever you want to visit out here. Here are some we took down there. 

Sunset on the Li River






Artist at work






Taken at the weekly Market day where literally everybody sells his / her wares. This one is of a barber with a Gran looking on approvingly.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Guanxi province*

And then this.

At the same market, a medicine man was practising "cupping", an ancient form of healing apparently quite popular in the West nowadays - just what someone told me, so I do not know. Any case, this is just one in a series of how it is done out here in the deep rural parts of China. Looks painful and horrible, but if you are interested in more, here is a link to a few more I took from the hip whilst walking past them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/


----------



## janeb (Apr 27, 2008)

Get Carter carpark


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)

johey24 said:


> At the same market, a medicine man was practising "cupping", an ancient form of healing apparently quite popular in the West nowadays - just what someone told me, so I do not know.



Like the barber picture.

Yes, cupping was (is?) trendy for a while - Gwyneth Paltrow spotted (wow fab pun) with cupping marks, etc. etc.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Stanley, I should have used a lot more smileys : because you really haven't got my goat. I was just having a little dig as you are not exactly polite to a lot of people. Also you seem to have a very tenuous grasp of reality. Even when presented with facts you persist in your own little world view. I'm not talking about my stupid picture here, I mean generally.



The facts are that the lines are wobbly.





Paul Russell said:


> As for stating many times that you don't like my photography -- I don't remember you ever stating that it was because they were "piss-taking out of people you think you are better than".



You once posted a photograph here of some poor guy sitting on a traffic island (Dover I think). He was so obviously unwell. Your photograph tried to make him look like some sort of joke. All of your photographs treat people as inanimate props IMO. They lack humanity.



Paul Russell said:


> What I do remember is that I used to post up my monthly pictures here, and you often said how much you liked them.



Doubt it. I can only remember One fairly recent pic of yours I liked. A pier shot that was very, very different to anything else you've ever posted here.



Paul Russell said:


> Then we had a "lively discussion" about Cartier-Bresson, where again you made up some "facts" about how a lot of his photos were staged (complete and utter rubbish of course, but it suited your argument). What was that about? Erm, one week you said you hated candid photography, and if you caught any fucker taking your picture you would resort to physical violence.



The 'facts' I 'made up' are well documented. I have with me now, as I write, a copy of Scrapbook. That clearly details the various stages of many staged shots. I'm not a great fan of HCB as a photographer. I do however love the fact that, with very few exceptions, he always shot and printed full frame on a standard lens. Little of HCB's best known work is candid. Candid in the way you mean is in most peoples' opinion invasive.




Paul Russell said:


> Then a couple of weeks later you were getting all teary cos Cartier-Bresson had just died. When I pointed out the slight contradiction there, you just made up a load of "facts" to support your bonkers new opinion that a lot of his pictures were staged or taken with the knowledge of the subjects. Something causes you trouble? Just make up some facts and believe them. Simple!



Makes me sad when anyone dies. Like I say, I'm not a great fan of his photography, but I really appreciate what he did for photography.



Paul Russell said:


> Magically, the next time I posted up my monthly pictures after our "lively discussion" they were suddenly "rubbish". What a coincidence.



Don't think I've ever said they're rubbish. Just that I don't like them.



Paul Russell said:


> You are a 1000% flake!



I'm 100% me. Living life as an artist and photographer in a magical city. Making money from my art - it's very gratifying.







Paul Russell said:


> Edit: oh and apologies to the two blokes in that picture for "piss-taking out of people you think you are better than".




All of this came about because I dared to point out that your lens is shit


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The facts are that the lines are wobbly.



I'm not going to waste my time arguing all these points with someone with such a tenuous grip on reality. If you can't remember making loads of positive comments about my photos (years ago), that's a bit worrying.

I'm just going to ignore you from now on. Bye bye "Stanley".



Taken yesterday, London:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

Bye bye tosser.




Your lens is lovely really. All those wobbly lines are just a figment of my imagination.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Bye bye tosser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't really about a lens.

Bye then Stanley, you beautiful person...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> It wasn't really about a lens.
> 
> Bye then Stanley, you beautiful person...




Let's not drag it out then.

Bye.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 27, 2008)

3rd birthday today


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> 3rd birthday today
> 
> ...




Now that is a people shot full of feeling, humanity and empathy. I like it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Now that is a people shot full of feeling, humanity and empathy. I like it.


Thank you


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Let's not drag it out then.
> 
> Bye.





But stan what dose it matter? wtf you spent an age pointing out a image is not up to your standers who proclaims you to be right? i like pauls work it inspires me a lot and i think all this aiming for perfection is just a load of bollocks, for me it is fun and enjoyment of taking the image, go ask joe public there thoughts on said image any image on here and see what you get..


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 28, 2008)

e19896 said:


> But stan what dose it matter? wtf you spent an age pointing out a image is not up to your standers who proclaims you to be right? i like pauls work it inspires me a lot and i think all this aiming for perfection is just a load of bollocks, for me it is fun and enjoyment of taking the image, go ask joe public there thoughts on said image any image on here and see what you get..



Hi enumbers. I'm not bothered about what Stanley thinks about my stupid picture. It's an OK picture (I notice that Maciej Dakowicz has left a nice comment on Flickr, and as he is one of my favourite photographers, that's a good sign).

I just called him a "technocrat" as he likes to band that term around for people who follow the rules of photography, so it just seemed funny to me that he was applying a grids and slide rule approach to a particular picture. Of course, I knew that the slightest little dig at the delicate flower would cause him to go off on one.

Anyway, enough enough enough enough!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Hi enumbers. I'm not bothered about what Stanley thinks about my stupid picture. It's an OK picture (I notice that Maciej Dakowicz has left a nice comment on Flickr, and as he is one of my favourite photographers, that's a good sign).
> 
> I just called him a "technocrat" as he likes to band that term around for people who follow the rules of photography, so it just seemed funny to me that he was applying a grids and slide rule approach to a particular picture. Of course, I knew that the slightest little dig at the delicate flower would cause him to go off on one.
> 
> Anyway, enough enough enough enough!



"technocrat" indeed and i fucking hate them..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

e19896 said:


> But stan what dose it matter? wtf you spent an age pointing out a image is not up to your standers who proclaims you to be right?...




FFS! It doesn't fucking well matter. All I did was criticise a cheap placcy lens. If I was spending that sort of money on a camera I would expect better. Yes - I'm a lens snob. Not quite what I call a 'technocrat', but I would be disappointed if a lens that came with my new DSLR was as wobbly as that.

Are you both Pentax brand boys by any chance?


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> FFS! It doesn't fucking well matter. All I did was criticise a cheap placcy lens. If I was spending that sort of money on a camera I would expect better. Yes - I'm a lens snob. Not quite what I call a 'technocrat', but I would be disappointed if a lens that came with my new DSLR was as wobbly as that.
> 
> Are you both Pentax brand boys by any chance?



You know i have a pentax K100 d (and i love it) plus i have a cannon d20 cannon 400d and now from asda at 50 pounds a fuji a500 (back up pocket job)
of course it dont matter but you did get a litlle wobbly there stan, some of your paintings are not that straight ether in lines or otherwise but you know what thats why i like them, fucking the rules. you better not start being a 'technocrat' i for one will feel let down if you do.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 28, 2008)

Tooley Street got flooded by a burst water main yesterday. 

The Fire Brigade managed to pump away the water by the time I got to work this morning, but the aftermath will mean the road is likely to remain closed for a week or so.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 28, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Tooley Street got flooded by a burst water main yesterday.
> 
> The Fire Brigade managed to pump away the water by the time I got to work this morning, but the aftermath will mean the road is likely to remain closed for a week or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybertect (Apr 28, 2008)

Cheerz. 

It's something I've picked up from Tommy Oshima. I love what he does with shallow DoF and one of the reasons I've been buying primes.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommyoshima


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Tooley Street got flooded by a burst water main yesterday.
> 
> ...



Does that mean the cellars under London bridge storing all that very expensive wine got flooded also? Any classic clarets floating towards the Thames?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 28, 2008)

Possibly, but I didn't see any knocking about though  

Maybe if I were nearer Greenwich, I might have luck 

The Fire Brigade had obviously been pumping lots of water from Tooley Street into the river - hence the bevy of big red pumps.

The electrical substation that was built under the new Hilton Hotel got flooded out, so most of More London got knocked out of action today. It looked like Ernst & Young were installing a flotilla of huge temporary generators as I went past this evening.

e2a: one more from today


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 28, 2008)

Levant Mine, Cornwall


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Levant Mine, Cornwall



Great shot


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Couple of floral efforts as such:


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 29, 2008)

More mines...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice.  Is that Steel Wheels?


Three from Cumbria today.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 29, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice.  Is that Steel Wheels?



I think the place was called Beatdown Records. It's in Haymarket.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2008)

According to Google Steel Wheels was bought by Beatdown Records a couple of years ago, so it is the same place.

Just shows how long it is since I went to a shop to buy a CD...


----------



## Forkboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd post this to show what the noise is like on the EOS 40D at ISO 3200..  
Portrait of someone from my college class with only a modelling light as the light source..

First shot is the processed image, the second is the unprocessed RAW file (well converted to TIFF and resized, nothing else)











Here's the exif (and yeah I've left the green filter on the B&W setting, but PS Camera Raw discards the image style info anyway..)

File Name IMG_1068.CR2
Camera Model Canon EOS 40D
Shooting Date/Time 29/04/2008 20:28:44
Shooting Mode Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed ) 1/125
Av( Aperture Value ) 4.0
Metering Mode Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed 3200
Lens EF50mm f/1.8 II
Focal Length 50.0 mm
Image Size 3888x2592
Image Quality RAW
Flash Off
White Balance Mode Custom
AF Mode Manual focusing
Picture Style Monochrome
Sharpness 5
Contrast 4
Filter effect G :Green
Toning effect N :None
Color Space sRGB
Long exposure noise reduction 1:Auto
High ISO speed noise reduction 1:Enable
Highlight tone priority 0: Disable


----------



## e19896 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 30, 2008)

Original size: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2454926342/sizes/o/


----------



## tom_craggs (May 1, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Just thought I'd post this to show what the noise is like on the EOS 40D at ISO 3200..



That's pretty impressive.


----------



## stowpirate (May 1, 2008)

e19896 said:


>


MS Windoz promotional material


----------

